# Pen, Duck Call, Etc... Blank Sizes



## Bowlguy_in_PA (Dec 29, 2013)

So I have this spalted big leaf maple burl I'm getting ready to cut apart for bowls. I will probably have some leftover wood I can't use.

What's the optimum sizes for blanks for pens, duck calls, etc? I can post some pics of the blanks for everyone once I get to it. I don't turn anything except bowls, plates, candlesticks, etc. so I'm not sure what the best sizes are for the other blanks.


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 29, 2013)

I believe under the site help thread there is a list of sizes that will help u


----------



## Bowlguy_in_PA (Dec 29, 2013)

Found it! it was under the "Formulas" category. Thanks for pointing that out. Still learning where things are here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking forward to what you have to offer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 1, 2014)

Glad you found the page it isn't very nice to leave us hanging waiting to see what you  Just kidding but I am looking forward to seeing what your leftovers are. Oh BTW 1.5 x 1.5 x 3 or 6 or 9 and 4 x 4 x 1 always seems to be needed here


----------

